# Cholestrol statins and D



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Does anyone know of a cholestrol reducing med. that does not cause D?? It can cause contipation ,I do not care, but all the statins..Lipator, mevacor, and allthe rest cause D. I have very high cholestrol and tri gliserides and argue with my dr. who insists I take them,, I refuse to take any med. that has a side effect if diarreha listed. My dr. willnot use Colestid or Questran, he does not think they work for triglisterides. I am thinking about changeing doctors. I have severe IBS D and donot need more D!! He will not even research one that does not cause D .. he says none of them are known to...BULL**##


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.mayoclinic.com/invoke.cfm?id=AN00587 lists both diarrhea and constipation as common side effects.I don't know which ones might be more prone one way or the other.And he won't do Questran AND one of the statins? I don't see where doing it as an and/also would be so terrible.Let me look for the % of people that go which way in clinical trials. All this is from rxlist.comLiptor both are low and pretty even except at the highest dose.Crestor looks maybe more diarrhea than constipation.Lescol looks about evenMEVACOR was a bit more constipation than diarrhea.Pravachol both 1% more than the placebo.Zocor the constipation was higher than placebo, diarrhea lower than placebo.In all of these cases it is just a few more (one less) people than placebo.It may take some trial and error, but with this many drugs there should be one you tolerate.K.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I have been taking Lipitor for about 2 years now and I do not have diarrhea. I take 10mg and I take it at bedtime. I just had a Dr apt today and my cholestrol is 166.Linda


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Thank you for the info. It seems like a small problem to take statins to those who are not IBS D, but only you great people on this board understand and will look into an answer for a problem like this....more than these dam doctors will do for you...I think 99% of them are in it for the $$$$$$$$$$$$.. what do they care if a pill makes your D worse..it is not them it is happening to !!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I know I have written to you before about these, and I realize that money is a problem; but I take two supplements for my cholesterol. One is called Phytomega and it combines plant phytosterols and omega 3 oil and stops the absorption of cholesterol right in the gut, lowering the total about the same amount as statins. As well, because of the omega 3, it is good for lowering your triglycerides and my wife's naturopath recommends omega 3's as useful in controlling D. (There was an article in the Toronto Globe and Mail recently about statins being more and more indicated in muscle problems, so this also makes sense from that pooint of view.)The second one I have written about repetedly. It is a flavonoid supplement called Provex CV. It has recently been given US patent protection based on it's clinically proven ability to stop the oxidation of cholesterol onto your veins and arteries. I read that as an end to arteriosclorosis. It was given the patent as the only such supplement that has been able to provide such clinical proof. From our point of view as sufferers of IBS-D, it not only didn't cause D, it has stopped mine and others', along with reflux and general indigestion, since the end of 1999.It is made by a customer marketed company, so you will require some assistance if you want to try them out. I am leaving on holidays for 3 weeks, tomorrow, and will not be near a computer until the end of the month. I would be happy to talk further with you about it at that time. It will cost about $60 a month, but it does come with a money back guarantee if you are not satisfied. In my case, it has been money well spent.Mark


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One other thing if you can't tolerate statins (although the diet might be bothersome as well) is the portfolio diet.It combines all the various foods that lower cholesterol and over a short trial of a few weeks can reduce cholesterol as much as some of the statins.I sometimes do parts of it and I flutter around borderline cholesterol and after doing parts of it I actually was normal for the first time in a long time (I wasn't doing it hard core, but adding some parts of it).http://my.webmd.com/content/article/95/103...0000_1018_f2_03


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

All the omega 3 pills make me sick to my stomach because I keep belching a fish taste....and I detest all kinds of fish, I would not eat it if it were the last food on earth.While trying to take these Omega pills i noticed my diarreha was getting much worse, not a days break from it even though I was taking my Calcium and popping Imodiums!!!Sorry but I find most of the herbal and natural remedys included juice drinks make my D a lot worse like I have taken a laxitive...that also goes for the acipdoliphis pills too!!!


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I would be reluctant to take any medication w/a side effect of D. IMO dr's dont understnad about IBS and therefore "dont get it" and can't see where you are coming from. Try and reduce your cholesterol w/diet if you can, exercise too. The dr shoukld at least be willing to let you do this. I dont blame you for wanting to change Dr's, this one sounds like he/she has a real attitude and isnt a good health care advocate for you.The statins also carry risks of muscle problems and liver problems too I believe. I think alot of docs feel that the "inconvience of side effects" should be unimportant, when they feel the medication has a greater good. However these Dr's don't understand about IBS, in my expereinece its very frustrating. Stay away from niacin which is not a statin but an older med used to lower cholesterol. My dad took it, think it was/is prescribed cause its very cheap, and he got such bad D that his dr was so concerned that he had him have a colonoscopy, which was normal so he stopped the niacin.IBS can often be a quality of life type thing for many of us. Personally one would have to convince me that taking a med w/D as a side effect was needed to treat a life threatening condition or I wouldnt do it and them w/reluctance. If I were you I'd get a new Dr if you can. There has to be other things to try other than just writing a convient script so the doctor can go on to the next patient.Having said all that I must let you know that if you do try these meds and do get D it will go away, according to my doctor who is an IBS specialist. She wanted me to take a ssri and I knew they all have side effects of D so I was very reluctant to do this. She convinced me that if I did get D from paxil, when I stopped taking it the D would go away. Not like antibiotics which are a "trigger" for IBS. It took me a long time to start on paxil, but so far its been fine.If it hadnt been fine I know even though she assured me that I wouldn't trigger a bad D flare I would have been very anxious. I had IBS D for years and never ,ever want to be that way again IF I can help it.


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

Have to ask. Did you take your Omega 3 after food? Because one just must. And did you take your acidophilus on an empty stomach - at least 30 minutes before or after eating? Because you must.I have Crohn's - and d. was one of my first symptoms. I can get it very easily still, although on an elimination diet which does not include my enemy foods or drinks but still leaves me with plenty of good foods to eat.I take Omega 3/6 Fish Oils and have no problem but Mr. O took his once on an empty stomach and kept getting the fish taste.I also know, if you take a multi-vit, that you must check out the Vitamin C -anything over 500 mgs total - in all your vits added up - can give d.I can't take juices at all - too much of a concentration of sugar - my worst enemy. You might want to check in to COQ 10, and Arginine for you heart.Neither a drug but both very helpful and much better than nothing!Mr. O is taking both and thinks Arginine, in particular, is amazing.O


----------



## 14320 (Jun 30, 2005)

I also have been taking Lipitor for a couple years and I don't feel it causes me to have "D"My body just seems to do what it wants to with or without Lipitor. I think it has C and D listed as possible side effects.My chol. is very good now also.


----------

